# Goodbye Marley Moo



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss and I feel your pain!

Please don't feel too guilty about the decision you made... you will in time come to realise that you did exactly the right thing, and that is a comforting thought that will lessen the pain over time. The sadness really does become replaced with happy memories although I'm sure it doesn't feel like it right now.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

OMG, Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I felt the very same way after having to put my Sparky down. Sparky was 17 years old. When you love a dog so very much, the timing is never right. You are not alone...


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Poor little Marley was taken from you far too soon. You did make the right choice for you both and she is no longer suffering. I hope time heals your broken heart. {{{{Hugs}}}}

R.I.P. Marley


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I just stumbled across your other post, I couldn't hold back the tears. You and your beloved Marley went thru so much pain and suffering.You made the best decision for Marley as hard as it was for you. Time does heal the heart, hang in there and remember Marley is now at peace


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. The pain will ease, but the memories will stay with you forever.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss...but you did the right thing. And she was very loved and cared for. It's a hard choice but you made the right choice—you gave her peace and rest—which is a hard thing to give but the right thing in the end. Remember the happy things, they will help easy the sadness in time.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

It sounds like you made the very best decision for your pup, even though it doesn't feel that way right now. I remember feeling the same way as you when we had to let our Sadie go. It took a while to stop focusing on those last few moments of her life (and the guilt) and replace them with happy memories. I promise you the pain will ease up as time goes on. I am so sorry for your loss. Please take care of yourself. Rest in peace sweet Marley.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

You did not give up on Marley. You did everything you and the vets could think of to help her, and when nothing worked, you did the kindest, most loving thing you could do for her by releasing her from her failing body. Sometimes love just isn't enough to fix what's wrong. Please don't be too hard on yourself. Marley knows you did everything you could for her.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! Please do not feel guilty, you did everything you could.....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I just visited her album again. She was a sweet little girl and well loved in her short life. Do not feel guilty, you did everything you could and then some more. She's happy and pain free now, running, playing, and seeing all the beauty of the Bridge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I hope you find comfort in talking with us and sharing your feelings.... right now they are so very raw, but time will help. You'll never forget her and carry her in your heart forever. Poor little sweetheart....... you did the only humane thing by ending her suffering...and I believe she knew that. She left this world knowing compassion and unconditional love.... that's a huge blessing. Some day maybe Marley Moo will have a paw in bringing a new little furbaby into your life..... it will never replace her, but be a wonderful way to honor her and all she meant to you.
You will stay in my thoughts and prayers. And please, anytime you need to talk,cry, share memories, we will be here with ears to listen and shoulders to lean on.

PS....... We call our Maggie, Maggie-Moo.... or just Moo


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Marley - i know it is easy to say, but please do not think that you gave up on her - you did the opposite, you had the love and strength to let her go peacefully and painlessly to the bridge. 

In time you will be able to remember your little girl with a smile, she will always be with you locked deep inside your heart.

Run free, play with new friends and sleep softly Marley Moo


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I really feel the depth of your pain and loss. You did not give up on Marley Moo. You helped her have a life that so many people would have walked away from. I know how much it hurts - I've lost two Golden boys. My new Golden boy Connor has helped fill the hole in my heart and reminds me every day of the love I have for doggies lost. One day you will fall in love with another doggie and the spirit of Marley Moo will always be with you.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry. I know the void you speak of and how painful it is. My angel Kody was sick for most of his last year with me and once he was gone I almost felt like I no longer had a purpose. I was his caregiver and nurturer. I have no human children so he depended on me like a child would. It will take time for your pain to ease. Please allow yourself the time to grieve and continue to surround yourself with those who understand. It will help you to eventually heal your heart. Know that your sweet angel is never far from your side and we are here for you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

How devastating to lose a puppy this way - and I agree that you did everything possible. Poor sweet little pup. She knew she was loved. Hugs to you, losing a puppy leaves you with so many questions, but take comfort in the fact that you didn't give up on her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You did not let her down. I think to let her down you have kept he longer, let her suffer in a hopeless situation I did this with my first Irish Setter, kept hoping unti he was in such a state I had to let him go I have regretted ever sindce that I held onto him for so long,. And I said I would never do that again.

I let my 2ed Irish Setter go go days before I would have had to smply because he enjoyed his life to the end. He was able to go to the beach with me and play in h water, chase crabs, etc,despite the uselessness of that cancer ridden back leg. But the day the swelling showed in his shoulrder and he fell, I let him go.

I ha made that same decision for my KayCee following her cancer surgery latst May, but she died in my arms waiting for the vet. When I walked into the hospita late that Sunday afternoon, iand she could not stand, would not eat, and I could tell by the look in her eyes she was suffereing so much, I knew I had to let her go. I heled her telling her how much I loved her and she went to the bridge on her own.

No, you did right by your sweet, beautiful little girl It will hurt and hurt bad for a good while, but things will get better. And later on, which you feel you should, you will be get another golden or other breed puppy and that willhelp heal. I am one that can not go with witout a dog. Some wait a year, others months, ad some like like get anothe as soon as they can find one., NO DOG EVER REPLACES ANOTHER. NO DOG IS EVER A "CARBON COPY" OF ANOTHE IN ACTIONS, ETC. EACH IS IT'S OWN INDIVIDUAL SELF TO LOVE AND BE LOVED.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your difficult loss of Marley. Please don't feel guilty, you did everything you could for her. I know how you feel about losing her, I lost my Daisy at the age of 3 to cancer, it is never easy to have to make that decision but we have to do it for them. Some things are beyond our control and you did what was best for her so she will not suffer. I know the pain is so intense now, try to think of the good memories of her, she will forever be in your heart. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

You were not playing God! You were acting as a best friend and family member. No one wants to see a loved one in pain and agony. I truely believe that there would be times we would want to let our Human loved ones have the same privledge. The ability to die in dignity and not to let the suffering go on and on. I know the pain is immense now but, try to remember you did not let her or her mum down. You did the right and humane thing. Bless you for your strength. Some times the best things are the hardest things to do. And this was clearly one of those times.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss,you did everything you could,do not think you were playing God your decisions were made for the right reasons,and you never let Marley or her mum down my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You made the hardest decision of all: to give rest and peace at the sacrifice of your own.

We all know the guilt you're feeling, the what ifs, the if onlys. But in the end, there was no other outcome for Marley. You saw to it she never suffered even one extra moment, was never without love or comfort for even one moment, was never alone or afraid for even one moment. You gave her everything she needed.

Time will help. Prayers for you to find peace.:smooch:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please don't feel guilty, this is a decision that you can never feel sure about. You did the best for your pup.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

RIP sweet Marley.


----------

